# Early Xmas Gift (PICS)



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

Well I just open these guys, and I have been looking around, and from what my eyes can tell, they look pretty legit(its a bit harder to tell with 5-packs) but you guy's expert opinions are very appreciated.... so real or fake











Sry about glare on some pics, let me know if you guys need any other pics or anything to help with comfirming authenticity, thanks dudes(and ladies).

Also they are from canada, and bought by someone fairly confident in their authenticity (an avid smoker himself), although from past post we know that doesnt mean much.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Nice gift! Enjoy them...


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice!! I'm not sure to their authenticity, but they do look nice none the less. I'm sure some of the more knowledgable Gorillas can tell you without a doubt whether they are real or not. Enjoy em!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Look good to me, I have seen them in a ISOM B&M near me, enjoy.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Hmmmmmm???????? Not sure about these??? Something just dont look right with these. I have not gotten many of the five packs but something tells me that these might have some problems. Maybe not, I will let some other look before I say to much.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

By no means am I an expert but they look fine to me. The sub boxes look consistant with each other.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

RJT said:


> Hmmmmmm???????? Not sure about these??? Something just dont look right with these. I have not gotten many of the five packs but something tells me that these might have some problems. Maybe not, I will let some other look before I say to much.


I've never heard of "Millennium" packaged Cohiba Lanceros... I'd be happy to be corrected otherwise, but I would assume these are fake.



> Also they are from canada, and bought by someone fairly confident in their authenticity (an avid smoker himself), although from past post we know that doesnt mean much.


There are *plenty* of fake Cuban cigars in Canada.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Either way they look good bud. Smoke it. You might like it regardless. Merry Christmas. And remember it's the thought from the giver that counts. :w


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

moki said:


> I've never heard of "Millennium" packaged Cohiba Lanceros... I'd be happy to be corrected otherwise, but I would assume these are fake.
> 
> There are *plenty* of fake Cuban cigars in Canada.


That was the first thing that jumped out at me. If you look at the cigars themselves they dont look right either. The wrapper leaves look pretty veiny. I want go into all the other things that I dont think look right either. I will just say they JDLR (just dont look right) Thanks for the help Moki. RJT


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

moki said:


> I've never heard of "Millennium" packaged Cohiba Lanceros... I'd be happy to be corrected otherwise, but I would assume these are fake.
> 
> There are *plenty* of fake Cuban cigars in Canada.


The only reason I mentioned that they were from canada was becuase of the canada sticker on them, anyone who is getting ISOM's should know there is fake cubans anywhere there are real ones.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Timberlake2006 said:


> The only reason I mentioned that they were from canada was becuase of the canada sticker on them, anyone who is getting ISOM's should know there is fake cubans anywhere there are real ones.


Roger that. Well, I think the gift was very well intentioned, but...


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeah, I lit one up today just a few minutes ago and it just didnt seem to be of the quality that ISOM's should be, tight, almost plugged draw, I also think it may have been underhumidified before it was given to me.

Also it seems like there are a huge amount of people that for some reason, just dont want to go to a La Casa Del Habano, when I suggested ISOM's as a gift to my parents, I went to great lengths to try to make them understand that the one way to truely be sure of the authenticity would be to get it from a LCDH, but even though I practically lectured them and told them it might as well be a waste of their money to get them elsewhere, I think that these were purchased elsewhere.

Im very greatful from the present I received, I just wish my advice had been followed.

Now the tough decision, whether or not I should tell the person who bought them that there is a good chance that they are fake, im pretty sure that he smokes cigars from the same source quite regularly.


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

Timberlake2006 said:


> Now the tough decision, whether or not I should tell the person who bought them that there is a good chance that they are fake, im pretty sure that he smokes cigars from the same source quite regularly.


I would say No. it will not change anything. just say thank you and be done with it. If they ask how they were, I always say great, thanks.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

One thing that just appeared to me is the gold lettering of Cohiba on the box but not on the bands . Any idea when these were made ?


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> One thing that just appeared to me is the gold lettering of Cohiba on the box but not on the bands . Any idea when these were made ?


Well the only guess I can venture is 2000... judging by the large 2000 millenium sticker on the front


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

Barcochris said:


> I would say No. it will not change anything. just say thank you and be done with it. If they ask how they were, I always say great, thanks.


Yeah, I mean the only reason I would ever tell him would be to let him know personally that his source is bad, but I wouldnt want to appear ungreatful in anyway, because in terms of it being a present the authenticity is meaningless to me


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Timberlake2006 said:


> Yeah, I lit one up today just a few minutes ago and it just didnt seem to be of the quality that ISOM's should be, tight, almost plugged draw, I also think it may have been underhumidified before it was given to me.


Well, actually, especially around the year 2000, but in general as well, Cuba does not have a good track record with the lancero vitola. I've had an awful lot of real Cohiba Lanceros that were so plugged they might as well have been dowels.



> Now the tough decision, whether or not I should tell the person who bought them that there is a good chance that they are fake, im pretty sure that he smokes cigars from the same source quite regularly.


You might want to ask him where he obtained it, to gain further information... and then see where the conversation takes you. Obviously you don't want to be a dick, and seem ungrateful for the present, but if he broaches the subject, perhaps you can mention your doubts.

Your friendship is worth more than a cigar. As you mentioned, the only time I'd say anything would be if you knew he'd regularly be buying them from the source. I'd try to be 100% certain they were fake, even in that case, though.

See if you can find out more about the Millennium sticker...


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I just wanted you to know that I looked it up for ya'....and unfortunately the cigar bible (MRN) does not have a picture of the 5 pack packaging. It does however have a picture of a lancero...the only thing that I can say is that the band is exact. Other than that...I'm not sure about the millennium package. I'm never buying Cohibas....


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

Also, should the lancero have a triple cap, becuase it has the little curly head tip thingy (not sure whats its called) but it doent appear to be a triple cap


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Timberlake2006 said:


> Also, should the lancero have a triple cap, becuase it has the little curly head tip thingy (not sure whats its called) but it doent appear to be a triple cap


"Curly head tip thingy".... aka ...Pig Tail...is normal for those.


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm guess you cant have a pig tail and a triple cap?.... maybe a triple pigtail??


----------



## clovis (Apr 14, 2004)

Not to heap more dirt...but one sure fire sign could be this:
When did Lanceros start showing up in the cardboard boxes?

I'm not sure...I'm truly asking.

I'm thinking the cardboard box packs are a very recent deal...recent enough to where those bands should be the "new" gold letter bands only...not the "old" Cohiba bands.

Again, I could be totally wrong.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I had a 2001 box of Lanceros from Canada and quality was so-so; they were legit also. Man, $150+ on five cigars, I’d be a stickler too… I prefer the cardboard boxes or tubos to the varnished cabinets on Cohibas any day. The 2000 design scares me a little, but that could be legit? Email Havana House or a local LCDH and ask them.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

a single tear falls from my eye...


:dr those are some sick sick smokes man, enjoy!!!!


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

clovis said:


> Not to heap more dirt...but one sure fire sign could be this:
> When did Lanceros start showing up in the cardboard boxes?
> 
> I'm not sure...I'm truly asking.
> ...


The gold leaf on the bands was introduced in 2003, I know that the cardboard was around before that.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

clovis said:


> Not to heap more dirt...but one sure fire sign could be this:
> When did Lanceros start showing up in the cardboard boxes?
> 
> I'm not sure...I'm truly asking.
> ...


Cardboard box packaging started re-appearing in 2002... so while it would in theory be possible to have old-style Cohiba banded cigars in cardboard packaging... it has a Millennium 2000 sticker on it. So we have:

1. Cohiba Lanceros in cardboard packaging (I've never seen this as an official Habanos SA release)

2. Cohiba Lanceros with a "Millennium 2000" sticker on them (I'm not aware of any such release from Habanos SA)

3. The impossibility of cardboard packaging, which appeared in 2002, on a package of cigars with a date of "2000" on them

4. Other irregularities with the packaging and the cigars.

If it walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck...


----------

